

Are We On the Verge of an Energy Breakthrough? - wslh
http://www.washingtonsblog.com/2011/07/are-we-on-verge-of-huge-energy.html

======
nazgulnarsil
Yes, thorium is huge. I don't know what it has to do with the rossi e-cat
though, which smells like a scam. I'm flagging this article for being a
terrible source on information about either separately, and being a confusing
jumble trying to combine the two topics.

~~~
fleitz
I'm definitely skeptical of the e-cat but it sounds simple enough to build at
home. But yes, the whole 'unexplained scientific pheonmena' combined with we
can't show you the design because we don't have patents, combined with we
can't get patents because the science is unproven sounds like the typical
scam.

~~~
nazgulnarsil
I just looked into it and it is a claim of cold fusion. They say they've been
running successfully for two years now. fucking bullshit. Thorium is too
important to be associated with this crap.

~~~
fleitz
The really weird thing is it's at the end of the energy producing fusion
chain, eg. nickel to copper / iron.

------
starwed
Lest you be lured into trusting Josephson's word because he is a Nobel
laureate, be aware that he holds a number of views that are _waaay_ out of the
mainstream.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brian_David_Josephson#Parapsych...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brian_David_Josephson#Parapsychology)

~~~
fleitz
He actually sounds somewhat reasonable that we should examine the evidence
more closely.

------
static_cast
This is probably a scam: [http://esowatch.com/en/index.php?title=Focardi-
Rossi_Energy-...](http://esowatch.com/en/index.php?title=Focardi-Rossi_Energy-
Catalyzer)

------
InclinedPlane
I found this bit a little jarring: _"Thorium reactors would not melt down, in
part because they require an external input to produce fission."_

As we should all know by know, this isn't the only risk for meltdowns. The
Fukushima reactors scrammed almost instantly after the earthquake, well before
the tsunami, but it was the continual heat production of the fission products
in spent fuel which was the real danger.

